# w: odd FW part h: cash



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

all,
does anyone have a FW navigator from the events that they have converted and no longer need the staff for? if you do i would like to purchase the staff (particularlly they head) from it.
if you can help please PM me.
thanks
millest


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...navigator&_nkw=forge+world+navigator&_sacat=0

not sure you'll do much better than that mate.


----------



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

thanks but really dont need the whole model, and certainly not at double the purchase price for one component 
cheers anyway


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Welcome to the definition of limited edition.


----------

